# IVF and Diabetes. Is there anyone else who is diabetic with some good advice?



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

I know this whole this is going to be 'stressfull' and 'scary' but does anyone know if im going to encounter more problems and/or proceedures beause of being diabetic?

My doctor (altho happy to refer me) thinks i may have a screw loose to enter into ivf with the medical problems that i have.

But hey......  If i can overcome some of the things i have had to..... surely ivf can't be that big a leap!!??

Can it??


----------



## Aitch09 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hiya Nicola, just seen your post. I don't think I can give you any good advice but I'm diabetic and also due to start IVF/ICSI soon so it was good to see your post and just had to say Hello!  We've had our initial appointment at Manchester St Mary's but they want the all clear from the diabetes team before they will start with treatment.  It's all got a bit complicated because the team at Manchester have seen me and have differing ideas from the diabetes team that I normally see in Blackpool... why don't these people communicate..!!!   Anywho... hopefully I can sort out a mutually agreeable plan so to speak and then we can get cracking with the treatment!

The way I see it, you might as well give it your best shot and have a go at everything if you really want a little one... good luck with the IVF... let me know how you get on!

Take care,
Love H xx


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi H,

Nice to find another diabetic on the ivf route.  Finally on track with the ivf ..... Had to see all the diabetic team before hand so they could check that my levels were under control, my neuropathy wasn't misbehaving and i am still waiting till april for my retinopathy scan (as i have early changes).  Anyway all my checks were underway and they seemed quite pleased so i got my initial scan done at the hospital.  Unfortunately they found a cyst on my R ovary but i as of this morning now AF is here i have an appointment on the 26th for another scan on my cyst and if all is well i will start DR on the 26th.

So far im not finding that the diabetes is causing too much hastle.  The only difference is at the moment that the folic acid i need to take is so much greater then normal ivf'ers.

Good luck with your checks.... it won't be long and you'll be DR along with me!!


----------

